# Ok Petsmart had it's bikini summer outfit contest today



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

so I of course took Mia in her two piece bikini. I have learned from last contest to not take it to heart to just go for fun and to leave my competative nature home. :sweatdrop: There were only three contestants including Mia. They did a 3 way split on the prizes since not that many people entered! Here they are:

Mia before we left the house
[attachment=381276100076.JPG]
A Golden named Biscuit
[attachment=381286100078.JPG]
A Schnauzer mix 
[attachment=381296100079.JPG]
Princess Mia very uncomfortable sitting on the stool
[attachment=381306100088.JPG]
A bystander that swears she has a Havanese but he looked like a full Malt to me.
[attachment=381316100082.JPG]
Off the subject I just got my decals in aren't they neat!
[attachment=381326100085.JPG]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Mia had first place hands down! Looks like fun.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Mia is first place hands down! Not liking the schnauzer in the speedo. :new_shocked:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh gosh what a cute contest!!! Looks like the pups had fun! B)


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww cute. Mia was definitely the most gorgeous.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds fun and Mia was the cutest one there!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, how cute!! Mia was definitely the cutest dog-hands down!! What was the prize that was split 3 ways?

That lady's dog does look like a Maltese, although Havanese can look an awfully lot like a Maltese...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:smilie_daumenpos: GREAT PICS!!! Mia is a such the fashionista!! And WAY CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!! She wins hands down!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

In my humble opinion Mia was a clear WINNER - an utterly delectable beach babe :wub2: . Sarah


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG how cute is that ! Mia def.... 1st place. I dont think our petsmart did that ! I shall go complain.. Next yr I will take my new boy and go as capt. hook LOL Shiiver me timbers he would win ha haaaaaaaaa


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh isn't she just precious! I like your decals too!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Mia was the cutest without a doubt!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Mia was by far the BEST!! How cute!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

mia so cute and no1 for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

cute! Mia was the cutest! :aktion033:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

How cute! I love the shades - Mia should have been the grand-prize winner!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Princess Mia is definitely the WINNER of this contest. :smilie_daumenpos: She is, as always, just adorable!!! :wub: 

Too bad there weren't more contestants. I hate it when I go to all that trouble and only a few people show up. :hysteric:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

great pictures!!! :walklikeanegyptian: MIA is such a cutie I love the ones in the shades and the bikini she is wearing is adorable. I love your decals if you dont mind me asking where did you get them?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Mia is adorable!!!! :wub2: 

I :heart: the big shades on her, too cute!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I just love Mia in shades!!! :biggrin: She should have won first place hands down!!! :thmbup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I wanted to see Mia's swim suit. :thumbsup: Cute pictures.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

The judges were blind! If they think the three of them were equal................MIA should have won without a doubt!!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I wanted to see Mia's swim suit. :thumbsup: Cute pictures.[/B]



Here you go Pat this is the one she was wearing. I was looking for the picture that I took the other when she modeled for a customer and can't find it. :bysmilie: 
[attachment=38169:monkey_swim.jpg]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, Mia looks adorable in her swimsuit & shades. She should have gotten all the prizes.


----------

